# Testing my new innocuous signature



## smokyokie (Oct 9, 2007)

This is just a test.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL...I like the disclaimer.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 9, 2007)

Did it pass?  LOL

I am in favor of it.


----------



## richtee (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a couple shirts I have to wear sparingly... one says "It must really suck to be you", the other says "If I got smart with you, would you realize it?"


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 9, 2007)

I like it


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 9, 2007)

Oops, apparently unchecking the show signatures box on the edit preferences page of the User CP only removes signatures that you're looking at and not your signature from what everyone else sees.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had been asked to remove my disclaimer and thought I had.  That's why this was in the test section.

If my sig. still shows up will someone let me know?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 9, 2007)

It is "clean" now


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 9, 2007)

Another classic example of the few ruling the many. I only perceived the "disclaimer" as a joke. I failed to see any part of that that would be remotely taken as outside of the following guidlines: Excerpt The Rules - SMF Guidelines by TulsaJeff

Admin and staff will do their best to be tolerant of free speech and general speaking of the mind as long as it does not contain any of the following: 
Slandering another member
Talking bad about another member
Racial prejudice
Anti-American dialogue
R-rated Sexual content other than the "Jokes" area.
Showing hatred toward another member, the *SMF*, the *SMF* staff, God or anything deemed American
I fail to see any of the above in this: 

*Disclaimer:
The poster does not take any responsibility for any bad feelings or sense of exclusion that the reader of this post may have-whether real or imagined. Reading threads poses inherent risks. The poster of this thread would like to also remind readers to make sure they have a functional sense of humor before they visit any discussion board.*

In fact it implies that it is a joke requiring a sense of humor. 

Why is it that the rigid are so easily bent on this trivial statement, when other topics that were openly complained about were allowed to remain intact?

What's wrong that we all have to be so uptight in an area meant to be so fun and enlightening?

Not trying to start a riot but I am wondering if this was clearly thought out and checked against the guidelines or if personal feelings were the only unit of measure.

Nuff said.. I think


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 9, 2007)

We do have freedom of speach but we must also be prepared to take responibility for the effects imposed on others for what we speak.

*"The poster does not take any responsibility for any bad feelings or sense of exclusion that the reader of this post may have-whether real or imagined. Reading threads poses inherent risks." *

Personally I don't think it projects the imagine we want to project. It almost looks hostile. If we treat each other with respect there's no need for a disclaimer.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 9, 2007)

We see things here everyday that "_almost" look hostile_. I have yet to see anything done about those. Where is the solid line in the gray area? I perceived it as light hearted humor to be read , chuckled or grunted at and left alone. People change their signatures all the time. I don't live in a sheltered world and don't need the shelter of momma's skirt everytime I think someone doesn't have my point of view. 

I try to respect everyone's opinion, but I'm not going to align myself with that opinion just because I'm afraid that someone else may get their feelings hurt. 

Debi you know that I rarely speak out when the waters are troubled, but good grief we don't have to pick everything apart here. A sense of humor and a little grit are needed to get along with the entire world. Sorry if you don't agree, but geesh let's not get stuck on the little things... we'll all be in an early grave if we do.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2007)

SO put in the disclaimer to be humorous.. some good ol' "tongue in cheek" stuff however, some of us have shown that we are too serious right now to handle that kind of humor so he was asked to remove it temporarily to avoid stirring the already tumultous pot.

He was a true gentlemen and did exactly as he was asked.

Enough said.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 9, 2007)

On behalf of the forum as well as myself, thank you Jeff and thank you Joe for bringing a little sanity to bear.  It's a sad day when what was supposed to be a test post ends up with even the normally mild mannered, soft spoken Pigcicles gets so upset that he becomes vocal.

Jeff, the sig disclaimer will remain removed until you direct me specifically put it back.

Now let's all see if we can take this forum back to the lighthearted fun place that it once was and needs to be.  Please folks, everyone!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2007)

I am speaking to quite a lot of members here so listen up..

I long for the light-heartedness this forum used to possess.. it wasn't too long ago you could have a different point of view or say something tongue-in-cheek and it was taken as humor.

Nowadays.. I just don't know. It seems some folks are just too serious and too concerned about what others are saying or doing.

I really feel like some of you should utilize the ignore function in your UserCP.  If there is someone who, no matter what they do or say, just gets on your last nerve.. simply put them on ignore.

You will not have to see their posts or their name ever again.

I get tons of PM's and emails every day from users on this forum telling me what they do not like about another persons post or signature line..

Do any of you want to deal with that? You would go nuts!

It does not matter what another person posts or what is in their signature line.. no one is going to make you read that post.

If I don't like someone, I just don't go around them.. I leave them well enough alone. That way we don't have to endure each other's bad company!

Come on folks.. have a change of attitude. Stop disliking folks just because they seem different than you.. just because they speak with a different tone than you do.

I would have to divide this forum into about 20 groups right now if I had to get everyone away from those they do not like. Now does that sound like daycare to you or is that just me?!

I am having to ask folks to do things that they really should not have to do just because there are some of you who are big on memory and small on forgiveness and moving on.

I am ready for the dust to settle and if you are too then do something about it.

If you need to take a reprieve from the SMF for a week to get your priorities straight then do that.. then come back with a new frame of mind.

That is the paraphrased version of what I really wanted to say


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds good to me Jeff


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 9, 2007)

Here, here!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 9, 2007)

I did choose it ignore the disclaimer. I was simply responding to poor piggie. He a wonderful fellow and I don't like to see him (or anyone else) upset. I think you'll find unless something *REALLY* bothers me - I ignore it.


----------



## dawgwhat (Oct 9, 2007)

how's this sig line?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 9, 2007)

hasn't this horse been beaten enuff?


wasn't going to even respond.......but once again......a thread that won't die



d8de


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2007)

Alright! Who's beatin' horses??


----------



## ron50 (Oct 9, 2007)

Jeff:


I respect you for the hard work you have done here and how quickly you have built up a large following of great people here. I also appreciate the work of Dutch and the other mods for their work.

In my opinion I thought you took the right action in removing the signature line. It was devisive and uncalled for. I've seen many people who like to manipulate things and then defend it by saying , I was only joking lighten up. I'm posting this instead of sending a PM as I originally did to Dutch, only becuase many here felt it necessary to take it public in this post, yourself included. 

One has to ask themselves if it was really necessary to post a "test signature" or it was really done just as a tool to bring the argumentative debate back onto the public board again. 

I think I've been a helpful and considerate member of the forum for the 5 months I've been here but although I "have my priorities straight: I agree it's time for a break. 

Good luck to all


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it ok to assume something about someone and because it seems likely.. hold it as truth?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2007)

anyone????


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2007)

Only if the same "something" is regularly reinforced by the subject. Then it is not likely but assured.

More comment?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*No sir, it is not. Ignorance is NOT bliss, especially when some one else suffers for the ignorance. We all are guilty of, "assuming" at times. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  This is a good lesson for all of us.  Terry*


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2007)

This thread is closed with a last and very meaningful thought.. 

*I value everyone of you highly and I think you know that. The SMF is only as great as the combined greatness of its members and the whole is usually greater than its individual parts.*

But I am not going to mince words here.. 

It is a sad day when I have to ask someone to remove a semi-sarcastic/humorous remark from their signature line *only* because I know the trouble it will stir up and not because there is really anything wrong with it.

That disclaimer is not new and is on other members signature lines as well or so I am told.

I laughed the first time I saw it then I stopped laughing real quick when I realized all of the folks that I would get emails from complaining about it.

*So which is worse the signature line or the folks who have nothing better to do then complain about it?*

Sorry if that steps on toes but surely you want me to be honest here.

*If we have nothing better to talk about than what someone puts in their signature line or how divisive some other member is allegedly being, then why are we here?

*If you don't like someone enough to constantly complain about them then be big enough to get into a chat room together or on the phone or whatever works for you and work out your problem.

If you are not big enough to do that then don't complain.


Just so you know where I stand on these issues..


Concerning the SMF, I do not care:

About post counts.. many or none it just don't matter.
Who is being sarcastic in their signature line
Who thinks someone is being divisive
who is being divisive
who likes who
who hates who
who has a large ego
who has a small ego
who is rich
who is poor
who is most knowledgeable
who is least knowledgeable
who thinks I am a great admin (ok.. maybe a little
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)
who thinks I am not a great admin
etc.
I do care..
about smoking meat
about having peace on the SMF
about newbies learning to smoke great food
about everyone being nice and acting like adults
about great jokes
about everyone following the SMF rules
about getting Christmas gifts from all of you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



about getting a birthday gift from all of you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



etc.
Just trying to be transparent.


----------

